

Snow Leopard is Apple's XP - kunai
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9233244/OS_X_Snow_Leopard_shows_signs_of_becoming_Apple_s_XP

======
outside1234
I am a faithful upgrader but I can't think of one thing I do with Mountain
Lion that I couldn't do with Snow Leopard.

Actually, now I think about it, its about the same between the iPhone 4 and
the iPhone 5. No real value, just new shiny.

~~~
zampano
I don't know about you, but my iPhone 4 was feeling pretty sluggish doing
normal everyday stuff in iOS by the time I upgraded to the 5. That said, I
have used a friend's 4s and it was also quite a bit more fluid than the 4.
Between that and LTE, I think there was quite a bit of value though I could
see why people probably wanted more than just a performance boost and a slight
physical upgrade.

------
andrewpi
Built-in Full Disk Encryption (FileVault 2) was really the only big OS X
innovation since Snow Leopard in my opinion. It made making a notebook
computer's data safe against theft with minimal frustration.

------
warrenmar
I don't think this will be a problem. Apple sells more laptops than desktops.
People are more likely to replace their laptops and the Apple ecosystem forces
you to upgrade since they drop support.

------
threedaymonk
I suspect that the fact that it's the last release that runs on 32-bit
processors might have something to do with it. There's not much wrong with a
2+ GHz Core Duo for most people's needs.

------
stray
IMNSHO, Snow Leopard is the last release of OS/X that didn't suck.

Actually it may be Xcode 3 that really made the difference -- all I know is
that when I had Snow Leopard on all my machines it was easy to write Mac apps
in Lisp.

Now I have to write Objective-C stubs and use the command line to compile Xibs
to Nibs which is a royal PITA.

Come to think of it -- I _do_ still have the Snow Leopard DVD (remember those?
they used to sell us these shiny round things from which we could reload the
products we had bought... oh, nevermind).

